# My Ride: The Aftermath



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

As some of you might have know I recently got in a bad wreck and almost lost my b14 baby, but with the help of some friends I got it back on the road and looking damn good if I dont say so myself. Just let me know what you think. I will be getting a Nopi No.1 vented carbon fiber hood and a drift front bumper from NittyNissan among a few other things. Ok well here's what we did to it we added F-1 vented fiberglass fenders, Evo style side skirts off my friends 03 Toyota Matrix XRS(they fit better on mine than they did on his.lol)
custom fabricated rear valence, new paint plain gloss black with a ghosted blue pearl offset racing stripe, a set of 20 year old Recaro racing seat that my grand parents had sitting in there shed(freebies are so great). So once again just let me know what you think. Just please be nice me and my friends spent a lot of time and money to get my car back on the road and dont need anyone putting down our work. Thanx a bunch everyone in advance!

*BEFORE*









*AFTER*


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

thats damn hot


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

almost looks like wes' b14. looks good~!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice sir!!!! Gotta love those Black B14's!!!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

close up of the tail lights? it looks better than the last retard who sprayed theirs with a cup..


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

This was befor the wreck, its a good close up. All I did is removed the tailights from the car and masked them off with masking tape then used a compass to make a perfect circle as big as I could get it then just traced to circle with a exacto knife then removed the tape except for the circles, then sprayed it with about 6 or 7 coats of Gloss Black Krylon Fusion let it back in the sun then removed the rest of the tape and what you see is what you get!


----------



## EJD001 (Apr 18, 2006)

Looks great!!


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

car looks good, nice and clean


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

nice car. looks very nice and clean. all it needs now is a drop.


----------



## nismonkey (May 4, 2006)

all better now...


----------



## billjitsu (Feb 8, 2006)

*sweet*

Nice looking car - can hardly see any damage. Be sure to post pics of the drift bumper (I'm considering getting that one as well). Also, any chance of seeing more pics of the interior? What seats are those?


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

man i will be honest with you it does look good, but that's no damage compared to my first b14, i spun at 80 and bounced off of a chevy then a week later hit a deer and after that a tractor backed into me
but my new b14 is nice


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

thanx for all the comments they are much apreciated, i will hopefully be getting some new inteirior picts soon.


----------

